# de Quervain



## LTibbetts (Sep 30, 2009)

I have an op note where it states that the procedure being done was a release of the de Quervain, but it also states that a ganglion cyst was excised as well. Do I code only the 25000 or do I use the 26160, or both?

"there was a small amount of ganglion cyst type fluid at the dital portion of the first extensor compartment. I incised the sheath overlying the first extensor compartment with sharp dissection and opened this an freed up both tendons. Excised the small ganglion cyst distally. there was no further constriction....."

Any thoughts?


----------



## pjwhitehurst (Sep 30, 2009)

*deQuervains*

Take a look at CPT code 25111 if you are in the wrist.


----------



## LTibbetts (Sep 30, 2009)

"a longitudinal incision  was made just proximal to the styloid process. Carried the dissection down through the subcu tissue. I identified and protected the branch of the radial nerve."

Does that help?


----------

